# Track day insurance for club members



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Been in touch with some very nice people and got the following DEAL

Stepped price cover for trackdays
No vehicle reports etc just value specified by you!!
prices are per event and arranged within 48 hrs

Value................Excess..........Premium...... ....10+ discount
10 k....................1k.................107....... ..............91
20 k....................2k.................174....... .............148
30 k....................3k.................242....... .............206
40 k....................4k.................298....... .............253
50 k....................5k.................344....... .............292

This discount applies to all levels once 10 premiums are reached regardless of the cover value Payment must be received in full before the event and discounts will only be applied on verified numbers booked at the same time.

The policy is very straightforward and covers repair replacement and labour costs by YOUR chosen repairer should you stuff it at becketts 

Copy of policy is available to see if you wish!!
It is Specialist trackday insurer as used by Palmer Audi experience and Shaun Taylor racing experience

This is a 10% discount on normal prices for the GTR/SOC owners clubs plus a further 15% if we go over the 10 premium mark per event.

The policy is cover for damage caused by collision either with another car or armco etc and is insured car only so you WILL NOT be covered for damage to the other car you hit  
However if the collision damages the engine /drivtrain etc on your car then this WOULD be covered as it is monetary not parts list insurance
It does NOT cover overrevving and blowing it up 
Will have to check on the foreign circuits

The method of booking will be an initial list on this site which will be faxed to them. Based on numbers, the premium will be requested by me on this site and cheques cards will have to be sent to CLEAR the premium BEFORE the event

The insurance company will ask for your GTROC/SOC membership number and this will be checked against the current members list

Having spoken to various people in the insurance game i think this is good value .
There is a stipulation on the policy that you must insure the car for at least 50% of the current market value
IE; dont undervalue the car
Overkill? Maybe but better safe than sorry for me 

Once the deal has been set up proper (WED 23 MARCH) then i will post the tel no for Dave and any questions can be directed straight to him ( i would ask that the question and answer are posted on this thread so we dont all ask the same things)


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Starters for April Snett track day

Blueskygtr 20k


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Just received another update from Chris who is now dealing with enquiries

Also it's worth mentioning that he can
cover the cars for the road if they are a second car for occastional use.
The prices are fantastic and give you 4 free trackdays per year.
Dont forget to give your GTROC username and membership no as 10% discount comes on this too

Steve Hallam is the guy to speak to on 01159 415 255 or
[email protected]

JAY


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Great work Jay. I'm covered by my road policy but I'm sure that this will of interest to some people...


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent work  

Best regards Alan


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I have just phoned Egger Lawson to be told by a very adamant young lady that they no longer do road insurance for Skylines. She even obligingly checked with her supervisor who confirmed it. Odd really, considering I know some people from here who are insured by them.

Still, might have the track insurance.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Moleman... 

Theres 2 parts to Egger Lawson .. you need to call the Competition car insurance part of it ..... the normal road cover side of it knows nothing about the other side..


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ah, Tip for the Top

Cheers mate


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes please - all track days


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nismoalex said:


> Moleman...
> 
> Theres 2 parts to Egger Lawson .. you need to call the Competition car insurance part of it ..... the normal road cover side of it knows nothing about the other side..


You got a number as my insurance is due


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Speak to either Steve Hallam or Chris Yemm at the Competition section on
01159 415 255 or email Steve direct on the above address

As has been said already the Std insurance arm will not even entertain a conversation

Stupid but true

Chris is one of the most helpfull blokes i have met so far in this industry  

And no he has nothing to do with me    

Just find it a change to deal with someone who actually HELPS

JAY


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Steve is SUCH a nice chap, just quoted me £1097 with all mods for a 400BHP GTR and I'm only 26  was paying £2K lasy year  Going to call my current company and wind them up with the new quote


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

How many miles are you allowed to do per year on that policy though?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I spoke to Steve & Chris today.

I was quoted less than Kenan for 400+bhp R33 GT-R (Don't know final figure until it is mapped) ALL mods listed. Valued at £30+k. I am 36, have a SP60 and I did write off my old GT-R last year. Includes 4 free UK track days & 60 days EU green card. Pretty good I thought.

Got quoted £242 for Spa and £384 for 'Ring track days.

Pikey - limited to 7,500 miles mate

Cheers,

Iain


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

moleman said:


> Pikey - limited to 7,500 miles mate


Same millage as I went for, best quote else where (A-Plan etc) was £1380  Wonder how uch it will be when I'm 36 LOL. Said for extra mods would only be another 10% an think that would cover upto a high spec car.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

> Wonder how uch it will be when I'm 36 LOL.


Loads mate, along as you don't write off a GT-R!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

I love it when a plan comes together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

JAY


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

7500 would cover me for a year I think  

I might well give these guys a ring.

Top job Jay dude    :smokin:


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

just to bring this thread up again, do you known if the "track day" cover is also for the likes of Santapod and Avon Park, etc? cheers


----------



## jedi-masta (Jul 11, 2004)

I just got quoted on GTST with all mods declared @300bhp

1547 with 500 excess....surely can get it lower than that????

am 27 with 9yrs no claims and a sp30.


----------

